# Perfect for when you need precise setup



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

They make great products. I have most all of them.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have one of these and I agree that it is a valuable tool. I find that I am using a little differently than I expected. I usually set the tool to the height I want. Then I tighten the set screw to hold that setting. I make certain that a high point of a tooth is in line with the tool. I slowly raise the saw blade or router bit until I make contact. The easiest way to know when you make contact is to watch the base of the tool.


----------

